# 1953 Schwinn - Asking for help with model identification



## J1N1 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hello all - 

I'm new here so wanted to introduce myself and hopefully get some help from the experts on this forum.

My neighbor threw out what appears to be a 1953 model which I found in my building's garbage pile waiting to be picked up for trash day. I couldn't let that happen so took the bike home to safety, haha 

I located the serial number - *A49088* - on the rear dropout. According to schwinncruisers.com it was built in early September of 1953: http://schwinncruisers.com/schwinn.php?serial=A49088&asked=c

I've searched elsewhere online and cannot find the actual model. Can anyone help me out? She's scuffed up and dirty but still a beautiful piece of history. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you!
Jake


----------



## detroitbike (Jan 19, 2017)

Can you post a picture of the complete bicycle?


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 19, 2017)

The serial number is basically a date stamp and no more.the picture requested will help determine the model,but sometimes over the years things get changed or removed,so pinpointing an exact model can be difficult.


----------



## J1N1 (Jan 19, 2017)

detroitbike said:


> Can you post a picture of the complete bicycle?



Thanks for your suggestion. If weather allows, I will take the best pictures I can and upload this evening. Please bare in mind I pulled her out of the trash so my apologies in advance if she's only the dusty side


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 19, 2017)

dust is a preferred color.


----------



## Crazy8 (Jan 19, 2017)

So out of the catalog on the same site you ran the serial number, what photo best resembles the bike you have?

http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1953.html


----------



## J1N1 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hope this isn't overkill. The crossbar has 2 tabs which may be for a tank? I'm pretty sure the chain cover, seat, and fenders are from different other models. Hand brake brand is "Weinmann" and caliper is "Dia Compe". The fork is dark red with some beautiful pinstriping and the chips/scuffs on parts of the frame show red(dish) paint.

I love looking at it and can't wait to ride it!


----------



## J1N1 (Jan 19, 2017)

Crazy8 said:


> So out of the catalog on the same site you ran the serial number, what photo best resembles the bike you have?
> 
> http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1953.html




Probably The Phantom and Streamline would be closest but I believe the tank is missing.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 19, 2017)

this looks to be a 60's Fleet.they were an economy model.the tabs are for a slim tank.fork has been replaced with a late 50's caliper type fork.pedals are newer.seems a letter is missing from the serial number,but I can't tell from the pics.
the red paint you see under the black is actually primer.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 19, 2017)

That is not a 1953 model, it's a middleweight. Looks like you're missing a digit under your red circle? A4XXXXX would be a 1964 number so I would assume the model name on the chain guard is correct. Plus it has the hang tabs on the top bar for a slimline tank.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 19, 2017)

Gary's picture shows your bike as it was when new. Great find in the trash, and you can't beat the price! You'll have fun cleaning it up, and a tank shouldn't be too hard to find.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 20, 2017)

Jake Vaysman said:


> Hope this isn't overkill. The crossbar has 2 tabs which may be for a tank? I'm pretty sure the chain cover, seat, and fenders are from different other models. Hand brake brand is "Weinmann" and caliper is "Dia Compe". The fork is dark red with some beautiful pinstriping and the chips/scuffs on parts of the frame show red(dish) paint.
> 
> I love looking at it and can't wait to ride it!
> 
> ...




Notably that is a 60's Schwinn but you do have 50's, approximately 1955-6 fork which is likely off of a Schwinn Corvette.
And might I recommend that you put a washer and nut on the brake caliper stay bolt before you wreck or bend  it. .  They're a Schwinn product so tough finding at local stores that's as good as Schwinn made em. . medium- fine thread, Forged steel, zinc plated. Today's rust bucket, china Schwinn's aint got that kind of quality.

Just go back to your neighbor and say: 'Hey pal, thanks for the bike but, you left out the dam nut and washer!, Hand em over or I'm putting it back in the trash! !' [wink]


----------



## J1N1 (Jan 20, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> That is not a 1953 model, it's a middleweight. Looks like you're missing a digit under your red circle? A4XXXXX would be a 1964 number so I would assume the model name on the chain guard is correct. Plus it has the hang tabs on the top bar for a slimline tank.




I took a clearer picture this morning and the serial number still reads the same. Is it possible the frame is from 1953 and the rest of the parts are mix & match?


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 20, 2017)

January 1964 Fleet Middleweight,as posted above


----------



## J1N1 (Jan 20, 2017)

Thank you gentlemen! Really appreciate everyone's help. So this would be an example of what my bike would look like with a tank? If yes, anyone have a lead?


----------



## J1N1 (Jan 20, 2017)

Jeff54 said:


> Notably that is a 60's Schwinn but you do have 50's, approximately 1955-6 fork which is likely off of a Schwinn Corvette.
> And might I recommend that you put a washer and nut on the brake caliper stay bolt before you wreck or bend  it. .  They're a Schwinn product so tough finding at local stores that's as good as Schwinn made em. . medium- fine thread, Forged steel, zinc plated. Today's rust bucket, china Schwinn's aint got that kind of quality.
> 
> Just go back to your neighbor and say: 'Hey pal, thanks for the bike but, you left out the dam nut and washer!, Hand em over or I'm putting it back in the trash! !' [wink]




Thanks Jeff54! I will buy that nut asap. Not sure which neighbor was insane enough to toss this beauty in the trash as my building has 237(!) units but I'll ask around and hopefully be able to thank him/her in person


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 20, 2017)

Sorry to say there is no chance your frame is a 1953 issue. Schwinn had a habit if messing up the serial numbers. The left out the year letter on the January 1966 serial numbers too.
That red fork was used on the middleweights from 1955 thru 1960 and the brake is not original to your bike, but it's nice to have IMO.


----------



## J1N1 (Apr 30, 2017)

How do I measure the height of my frame? Is it possible that this is a 24" frame?


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 30, 2017)

Frame size is measured from the center of the crank to the top of the seat tube. A 26" wheel cantilever frame will be 18.5" unless it's a king size frame.


----------



## J1N1 (Apr 30, 2017)

Thanks GTs58! Are tanks found on 24" & 26" models interchangeable?


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 30, 2017)

I can't say if the 24" frame tank will fit a 26" bike. The part number for the 26" bike tank is 8087 and the 24" # is 8088, so there is some kind of difference.


----------



## J1N1 (Apr 30, 2017)

Thank you for explaining, much appreciated.


----------



## Jeff54 (May 4, 2017)

Jake Vaysman said:


> Thank you for explaining, much appreciated.



Yeah BTW that is a 26" bike. sometimes peps get confused in photos too, whether large or medium sized frame. But in Schwinn's boy bikes, at least since the late 40's up, the head post is short so the inner curve joints are smaller almost like a stingray's 20" frame.. Hence not a chance in H, a 24" tank would fit a 26" frame.


----------

